# Is Dexter a purebred



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

The other day my son was out with dexter getting his car worked on. A employee there started talking to him about German Shepherds. The employee said he just finished school for dog training and was getting a german shepherd from germany for $5,000. I am stating this because he most know something about german shepherds to be paying so much. My son told him how how our dog was free because the neighbor (BYB) was moving and had had a few pups left and couldnt keep them. The employee stated that Dexter was mixed with a great dane because of his big ears, eyes and snout. So that got me wondering if he was a purebred. i did see his parents when the neighbor used to walk them and they looked like german shepherds but were on the bigger size about 100 pounds or so. I dont mind if Dexter is mixed. it doesnt bother me , but I wouldnt want to tell people hes a german shepherd when he is mixed. 
from his picture what do you think. Is he mixed with great dane or any other dog? Hes 5 months now and weighs approx 50lbs and is 22" at the shoulders.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

hogwash! You have a handsome GSD


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: That boy is a purebred GSD and the "dog trainer" is an idiot. The reason his ears look so big is because he's 5 months old and he hasn't grown in to them yet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great dane puppy










Now...do these ears, eyes and snout look anything like Dexter?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also think this 'trainer' catches the BIGGEST FISH EVER when he's out fishing as well


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Guy sounds like an idiot, he has no idea what the heck he is talking about, that is a pure GSD, just because you didnt pay $5000 for him. sheesh!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Msmaria said:


> The employee said he just finished school for dog training and was getting a german shepherd from germany for $5,000.


I hope it's not a puppy for that price! 

Sounds like an idiot to me,also.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Msmaria said:


> was getting a german shepherd from germany for $5,000. I am stating this because he most know something about german shepherds to be paying so much.


Ha. I had just the opposite reaction... I thought well, clearly he doesn't know much about German Shepherds to be paying that price (assuming it's a puppy). 

Dexter looks purebread to me and nothing like a Great Dane. I'd suggest the dog trainer educate himself a little more on his breed of choice as well as others.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Mixed he is not, good looking pup ...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The ''trainer'' is stupid. Dexter is purebred.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Great dane puppy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Ha when you put it that way, no he doesnt look anything like that. I just wasnt sure what a mixed one looks like and I dont have any papers to prove what he is.

Thanks everyone for your response. With this being my first ever GSD I wasnt sure, especially since alot of people ask me what kind of dog he is. I was telling them german shepherd all this time. 

I know I would definately do some research on german shepherds if I was paying that much for a dog. So i thought he knew his stuff. Dont know if its a puppy or dog. My son didnt say. Now Im going to go home and tell my son to be quiet, because even he believed what the "trainer" told him LOL


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like a very nice pure breed. The ears are awesome!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The 'trainer' would be confused by Dax then.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> Guy sounds like an idiot, he has no idea what the heck he is talking about, that is a pure GSD, just because you didnt pay $5000 for him. sheesh!



Not every one acquires a purebred GSD for top dollar! That dog is definitely GSD!


----------

